# Kona Unit making a comeback?



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I got some insider information and am looking forward to the release of the 2020 Kona Unit. Rumor is it will be 29x2.6", Boost front and rear, suspension corrected for a 100-120 fork, and still Reynolds 520. The reach will be longer and in-line with the Process bikes, roughly 510mm for XL. 

I can't wait to get more details and see some pictures but it sounds like they've made some excellent updates. I hope the chainstays are short! We probably won't get any good details until July/August but I just thought I would get the rumor mill started.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sounds exciting. Wish I'd known this a couple weeks ago. I sprung for a used Jamis Dragonslayer frame.


----------



## jamesdwebber (May 10, 2013)

Those numbers sound great. Last year I got a Kona Honzo after you tipped me off to it, *OneSpeed*, and it's been the only production bike I've found that gives me a long enough reach in XL to use a short stem. More modern geo frames with long reaches are good news for tall single speed riders!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

So... The Unit is becoming the Honzo?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't know about making a come back, my 2018 one rides real sweet, fits 29x3.0" on i39 rims, only thing I wished they'd done when they did that update was make the fork a TA instead of 9mm slotted drop out.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> So... The Unit is becoming the Honzo?


I don't think so, I'm sure it will be more XC than the Honzo. We'll have to wait and see exactly how the specs and geo turn out.

I've hoped for a few years that they would give the Unit the same geometry as the Ti Kona Raijin, perhaps it's getting closer?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

That sounds more like it. Not everyone wants a LLS hardtail, but the Unit was a bit dated for my tastes. I bought a Karate Monkey because it is in between, but I might have picked up a Unit if it had a not-so-long reach, but long enough to accommodate a short stem, a high BB, and a shorter chainstay, and a slack-but-not-enduro-bro head angle. if they keep it XC/ bikepacking orientated, that sounds perfect.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> That sounds more like it. Not everyone wants a LLS hardtail, but the Unit was a bit dated for my tastes. I bought a Karate Monkey because it is in between, but I might have picked up a Unit if it had a not-so-long reach, but long enough to accommodate a short stem, a high BB, and a shorter chainstay, and a slack-but-not-enduro-bro head angle. if they keep it XC/ bikepacking orientated, that sounds perfect.


I agree with mack and one. Give me the raijin geo and i am a buyer. I avoided it at my last purchase due to the long chainstays.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

A Unit with the 2011 geo that can take 29 or 27.5+ would be sweet.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

I have decided I wont ride anymore. its just too hard and I cant handle it. Help me think of a less strenuous activity. Maybe something that would allow me to take my mom. She's 73 but in pretty good shape. I love her so much. I never want to move out.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

I love Thomas also, I want the world to know.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

my mom doesn't approve of our relationship though, but I decided "Im 45 and Im gonna do what I want". I feel guilty though


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

DaddyFatStax said:


> my mom doesn't approve of our relationship though, but I decided "Im 45 and Im gonna do what I want". I feel guilty though


You should just buy a new Kona Unit, mothers day passed.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

DaddyFatStax said:


> I have decided I wont ride anymore. its just too hard and I cant handle it. Help me think of a less strenuous activity. Maybe something that would allow me to take my mom. She's 73 but in pretty good shape. I love her so much. I never want to move out.


E-bikes all around.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

^^ ha, sorry guys. this is what happens when you leave your computer on at work and a coworker discovers it. lol


----------



## Goodwoodz (Dec 10, 2008)

DaddyFatStax said:


> I love Thomas also, I want the world to know.


I love thomas also!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

DaddyFatStax said:


> ^^ ha, sorry guys. this is what happens when you leave your computer on at work and a coworker discovers it. lol


LOL. My brother has done that to me on a local small community info site. "Where all the fat girls at?"


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Shorter chainstays, 29x2.6" tires. KONA BIKES | MTB | MTB HARDTAIL | Unit


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Good stuff. The longer head tubes are a nice surprise.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Shorter chainstays, 29x2.6" tires. KONA BIKES | MTB | MTB HARDTAIL | Unit


Are you finally getting your XL?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Well, I happen to own a Unit and 29x2.6" tyres on i35 rims and I can tell you that unless they put a bend in the ST and did some serious manipulation to widen the crap out of the CS yoke, there's no way that a 29x2.6" fits in there @ 430mm, not a chance, 650B+ sure, but not 29x2.6". Even then if they completely redesigned the CS yoke etc, there's not enough clearance to the ST, I measure under 7/8" on mine with CS currently at 18", there's a reason the Monkey, Honzo et al have curved STs.



*OneSpeed* said:


> Shorter chainstays, 29x2.6" tires. KONA BIKES | MTB | MTB HARDTAIL | Unit


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

LyNx said:


> Well, I happen to own a Unit and 29x2.6" tyres on i35 rims and I can tell you that unless they put a bend in the ST and did some serious manipulation to widen the crap out of the CS yoke, there's no way that a 29x2.6" fits in there @ 430mm, not a chance, 650B+ sure, but not 29x2.6". Even then if they completely redesigned the CS yoke etc, there's not enough clearance to the ST, I measure under 7/8" on mine with CS currently at 18", there's a reason the Monkey, Honzo et al have curved STs.


The frame has been completely redesigned. While I haven't seen one in person (obviously) I'm quite skeptical that any company would spec a frame with wheels and tires that couldn't take advantage of the full range of the sliding dropouts. That wouldn't make any sense.

The chainstays on the Unit are 15mm longer than the Honzo, and 7mm longer than the KM. I guess that gives them enough room.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Really, because I surely am not after all my years around bikes and all the BS specs put out by manufacturers, like "fits a 2.5" tyre" when in reality, it fits, if you ride on asphalt, but if you ride on trails with rocks, the few MM clearance it's got will have rocks getting caught up and damaging the frame or worse. I'm sure that 29x2.6" will fit, but not with the sliders slammed all the way forward, even with the 1 degree steeper STA, or at least not for me and the amount of clearance I like to have around a tyre to deal with debris, mud etc you encounter when you ride an MTB on actual dirt/trails.



*OneSpeed* said:


> The frame has been completely redesigned. While I haven't seen one in person (obviously)* I'm quite skeptical that any company would spec a frame with wheels and tires that couldn't take advantage of the full range of the sliding dropouts.* That wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> The chainstays on the Unit are 15mm longer than the Honzo, and 7mm longer than the KM. I guess that gives them enough room.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

LyNx said:


> Really, because I surely am not after all my years around bikes and all the BS specs put out by manufacturers, like "fits a 2.5" tyre" when in reality, it fits, if you ride on asphalt, but if you ride on trails with rocks, the few MM clearance it's got will have rocks getting caught up and damaging the frame or worse. I'm sure that 29x2.6" will fit, but not with the sliders slammed all the way forward, even with the 1 degree steeper STA, or at least not for me and the amount of clearance I like to have around a tyre to deal with debris, mud etc you encounter when you ride an MTB on actual dirt/trails.


Dude, why are freaking out? A lot of speculation on your part. Chill out a bit and lets wait until someone has first hand experience with one of these and can post FACTS.

My 2011 Unit would NOT fit 27.5x2.8" tires, then the frame evolved. Then it evolved again, and again into the version you have that fits 29+ tires. Granted not 3" though.

The newest evolution clearly fits 29x2.6 tires. That's what they spec'd it with for use IN THE DIRT. IDK why you doubt Kona would not build a frame with use of the full range of the sliders??


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Here, forged yokes likely give much better clearance than the older designs. Plus Boost spacing also allows more room with shorter chainstays, unlike your frame. Plus a steeper STA like you already stated. All adds up to better tire clearance.


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

Oddly enough what would be the likely the smallest tire that would work on those stock wheels for potential commuting duty and occasional outing with road bike friends. I've seen past Units even with 700c tires and drop bars. Would at least a 2.0-2.25" semi slick or some sort of commuter tire work on this or would that be too far? BB too low with those on?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

That's the only thing that would give me pause going to a 2.0, the lower BB. It's pretty low. Shorter cranks would offset this.


----------



## DaddyFatStax (Dec 10, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> That's the only thing that would give me pause going to a 2.0, the lower BB. It's pretty low. Shorter cranks would offset this.


Woah yea the bb drop is the same as the Krampus, which is designed around a 3.0 tire. if these max out at 2.6, anything less would be crazy low, right?


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Maybe I just have had so much in previous years of manufacturers stating their frames will fit say 2.5" tyres, but to get proper clearance you have to run 2.3". What I'm questioning is the 430mm stays with 29x2.6" tyres, as I've no doubt you can use the sliders to get them to work, just doubting you'll be able to run them slammed and have proper trail clearance. 2011, everyone was still calling 2.3" a big tyre, so wouldn't have expected a frame from then designed to run 29" wheels, to fit a B+ 2.8" tyre.

Actually, it does fit 29x3.0" tyres with decent enough clearance, even for some mud, only problem I run into is the narrower rear spacing bringing the chain in too close to the tyre and it picking up[ mud off the tyre in the larger cogs, so a 148 or 150 rear would solve that and improve chainline.



*OneSpeed* said:


> Dude, why are freaking out? A lot of speculation on your part. Chill out a bit and lets wait until someone has first hand experience with one of these and can post FACTS.
> 
> My 2011 Unit would NOT fit 27.5x2.8" tires, then the frame evolved. Then it evolved again, and again into *the version you have that fits 29+ tires. Granted not 3" though. *
> 
> The newest evolution clearly fits 29x2.6 tires. That's what they spec'd it with for use IN THE DIRT. IDK why you doubt Kona would not build a frame with use of the full range of the sliders??


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I'm liking the new geometry changes, well done Kona!!! 
That said, Lynx is right. You can tell looking at the picture that the stock spec'd wheel and tire will not fit with the sliders slammed. Looks like the sliders are a bit past halfway back on the pictured bike and that tire is very close to the seat tube.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Well, still speculating I see. I got it from the horses mouth today. It fits a 2.6" tire and is designed with 8mm of clearance in all directions. Meaning a 2.8 might fit? 

Can we consider this matter closed or do you guys want to keep telling me how the stock tire won't fit?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Well, still speculating I see. I got it from the horses mouth today. It fits a 2.6" tire and is designed with 8mm of clearance in all directions. Meaning a 2.8 might fit?
> 
> Can we consider this matter closed or do you guys want to keep telling me how the stock tire won't fit?


What else do we have to do here? Next topic, will a 3.0 fit with the sliders halfway back?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## felipespinoz (Apr 6, 2017)

Rod said:


> What else do we have to do here? Next topic, will a 3.0 fit with the sliders halfway back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


X2

Enviado desde mi MotoG3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Well, still speculating I see. I got it from the horses mouth today. It fits a 2.6" tire and is designed with 8mm of clearance in all directions.
> 
> Can we consider this matter closed or do you guys want to keep telling me how the stock tire won't fit?


You're hilarious. No one has said the stock tire won't fit the bike and it looks like it may have close to that amount in the slider position it will be delivered in. It's just obviously not going to fit slammed.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> Looks like the sliders are a bit past halfway back [...]


The lighting near the front bolt may be making the front half misleading. Rear bolt looks at least in middle or slightly forward to me. 32/18 shouldn't fall in rear half.

I'd guess it'll fit with sliders forward but with insufficient clearance for trail riding.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> The lighting near the front bolt may be making the front half misleading. Rear bolt looks at least in middle or slightly forward to me. 32/18 shouldn't fall in rear half.
> 
> I'd guess it'll fit with sliders forward but with insufficient clearance for trail riding.


If you scroll through the images on the website, there is a closeup shot of the slider position. It's exactly halfway back and 32x18 should land around 437mm.

I'm by no means bashing the changes, I like what they've done with it and am interested in the frameset. I'm just pointing out that the pictured tire will be sitting against the seat tube with the sliders slammed. Maybe it's the machinist in me, but the distance from the tire to the seat tube is obviously less than the center of the dropout bolts to the front of the slots.


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

This bike will be on my list of options when I break my 1x1. 

Does Kona specify the CSL of shortest position (like Surly) or the position the bike is delivered in (like Trek)?


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

nitrousjunky said:


> [...] the distance from the tire to the seat tube is obviously less than the center of the dropout bolts to the front of the slots.


Photo makes it look like tire would touch but am waiting to see if reality matches that photo. Would be a bit surprised if Kona ships the Unit X with tires that rub the seat post with sliders forward. Kinda lame. 2.4s would make for a really low BBH. Plus my 2011 has gobs of room with a 2.35 and it has a 73* STA (less BBD though). I thought 2.6s were barely taller than 2.4. Maybe the deeper BBD eats up more space than I realize.


----------



## Ryder1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Frs1661 said:


> Does Kona specify the CSL of shortest position


 Yep.


----------



## Raumfahrer Rolf (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm surprised (and pleased) they stuck with a short fork. 470 mm is suspension corrected for a 80 mm 29er fork.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Ryder1 said:


> Photo makes it look like tire would touch but am waiting to see if reality matches that photo. Would be a bit surprised if Kona ships the Unit X with tires that rub the seat post with sliders forward. Kinda lame. 2.4s would make for a really low BBH. Plus my 2011 has gobs of room with a 2.35 and it has a 73* STA (less BBD though). I thought 2.6s were barely taller than 2.4. Maybe the deeper BBD eats up more space than I realize.


Yep, noticed the Unit X is pictured with the dropouts in almost the same position (looks slightly more forward and slightly less tire clearance to the seat tube). BTW the NN 2.6's I've owned were about 750mm at riding pressure.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Raumfahrer Rolf said:


> I'm surprised (and pleased) they stuck with a short fork. 470 mm is suspension corrected for a 80 mm 29er fork.


My 2011 Unit always felt better with an 80mm Fox fork than the 100mm Manitou Marvel.
The 100mm fork was a better fork, but the bike suited the 80mm.
(XC racing)


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

No frameset option for 2020?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

kryten said:


> No frameset option for 2020?


Yes, frameset is available. $599. click to the second pic. KONA BIKES | MTB | MTB HARDTAIL | Unit


----------



## kryten (Mar 8, 2012)

I see the option from your link ,but not available on Canadian version of the site it appears?


----------



## NDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Damn, guess I just gotta get a second job for a couple months, now.


----------



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Daaaanng the 2020 model looks siiiick! Pretty much perfectly what I am looking for, a no frills bare bones bike that will take a beating.

For those who own Units, are they pretty hefty? My current SS is a 2012 Trek Rig that is pushing the high 20lb range. The weight really starts to suck in groups with fast people or after 6000' or so of climbing. HOWEVER, i am willing to make a sacrafice in weight in order to run nice big high volume tires like the ones spec'ed on the 2020 Unit.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

With my 29+ setup _(Dually45/Maxxis DHF-Chronicle)_ running rigid with a dingle ring 2x10 setup, all XT parts, 9point8 dropper, my XL Unit weighs 31-32lbs IIRC. So no, they are not light by any means, but as you said, damn durable and a nice ride. Drop down to some lighter/narrower rims and narrower/lighter tyres and it quickly drops several pounds and gets just under 30lbs - wheel weight difference between the 29x3.0" and 29x2.6" is about 2lbs IIRC, tyres and rims together, same hubs.



DefenderOfRock said:


> Daaaanng the 2020 model looks siiiick! Pretty much perfectly what I am looking for, a no frills bare bones bike that will take a beating.
> 
> For those who own Units, are they pretty hefty? My current SS is a 2012 Trek Rig that is pushing the high 20lb range. The weight really starts to suck in groups with fast people or after 6000' or so of climbing. HOWEVER, i am willing to make a sacrafice in weight in order to run nice big high volume tires like the ones spec'ed on the 2020 Unit.


----------



## coleam (Aug 8, 2009)

DefenderOfRock said:


> Daaaanng the 2020 model looks siiiick! Pretty much perfectly what I am looking for, a no frills bare bones bike that will take a beating.
> 
> For those who own Units, are they pretty hefty? My current SS is a 2012 Trek Rig that is pushing the high 20lb range. The weight really starts to suck in groups with fast people or after 6000' or so of climbing. HOWEVER, i am willing to make a sacrafice in weight in order to run nice big high volume tires like the ones spec'ed on the 2020 Unit.


It's not going to be light. The tires they've specced are going to be 1100g+ each (a TCS Light/Fast Rolling Ranger in 29x2.4" is 1050g), the P2 fork is a bit of a boat anchor, and those aren't light wheels. However, those are also some relatively easy places to lose weight. Tires alone could net you a pound or two - I'm running the 2.6" Maxxis Rekon/Ikon, and those are ~800-850g each, for a savings of at least 500-600g just in the tires.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, my 18 X just showed up last week ,and I am loving it. Set up SS, and I have a 29er wheelset to throw on some 2.6's, but I definitely prefer the geo of the new version. Maybe I'll start saving now for hopeful closeouts at the end of next season! My only issue, is I have been avoiding the need to go boost all this time, and once I do.... current wheels are rendered useless. That'll be a bummer.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Not necessarily, lots of hub manufacturers have adapter solutions and then there's the after market companies making them as well, so don't right them off just yet  If you want a bit slacker HTA, you can do like me and use an external lower cup and/or you could run it B+ rear/29+ front, that slackens things out big time, about 2 degrees with the external cup.



garcia said:


> Well, my 18 X just showed up last week ,and I am loving it. Set up SS, and I have a 29er wheelset to throw on some 2.6's, but I definitely prefer the geo of the new version. Maybe I'll start saving now for hopeful closeouts at the end of next season! *My only issue, is I have been avoiding the need to go boost all this time, and once I do.... current wheels are rendered useless. *That'll be a bummer.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

LyNx said:


> Not necessarily, lots of hub manufacturers have adapter solutions and then there's the after market companies making them as well, so don't right them off just yet  If you want a bit slacker HTA, you can do like me and use an external lower cup and/or you could run it B+ rear/29+ front, that slackens things out big time, about 2 degrees with the external cup.


True, but one of my sets my fave... is DT 350's centerlock, which as far as I know, cannot be boosted.

The only thing I truly want in the new one, is the shorter CS, however when I throw 2.6's on the 18 I have, or even 2.8's or 3.0's eventually, I may like it as is. I am coming off a Niner ROS though, so it will be an adjustment for sure. Love that bike, but I have never in my life ridden in a style that justified an AM bike, and honestly can't even justify front suspension!


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

garcia said:


> True, but one of my sets my fave... is DT 350's centerlock, which as far as I know, cannot be boosted.


I was going to suggest a boostinator type of thing, but then realized you cant space out a centerlock rotor. Too funny, I ran into this issue at one point and lucked into a set of boost 240's instead.

Short chainstays are overrated.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

DefenderOfRock said:


> Daaaanng the 2020 model looks siiiick! Pretty much perfectly what I am looking for, a no frills bare bones bike that will take a beating.
> 
> For those who own Units, are they pretty hefty? My current SS is a 2012 Trek Rig that is pushing the high 20lb range. The weight really starts to suck in groups with fast people or after 6000' or so of climbing. HOWEVER, i am willing to make a sacrafice in weight in order to run nice big high volume tires like the ones spec'ed on the 2020 Unit.


My medium 2018 with stock 27.5+ wheels was 27 I believe. I'm swapping to my old 29er wheels, and eventually throwing a set of 2.6's on.

So, as LyNx said, not light, but steel! So, worth it.


----------



## DefenderOfRock (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, I picked up a 2020 Kona unit this Friday, and have gotten out for a few short rides. A very rad bike for sure. This bike checks all the boxes for me: 29" wheels, mid-fat tires, wide rims, STEEL frame, 3 bottle mounts, modern trail geometry, STEEL frame, and a rad black paint job. Geo is very nice, but experience is limited, my previous bike being a 2012 Trek Rig. It shreds, seems very nimble, but not in a twitchy way like older hardtails. That being said, it climbs very well too. I am eager to get it onto some techy singletrack to see how much better it handles going up and down. Ill post some pics soon.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

DefenderOfRock said:


> Well, I picked up a 2020 Kona unit this Friday, and have gotten out for a few short rides. A very rad bike for sure. This bike checks all the boxes for me: 29" wheels, mid-fat tires, wide rims, STEEL frame, 3 bottle mounts, modern trail geometry, STEEL frame, and a rad black paint job. Geo is very nice, but experience is limited, my previous bike being a 2012 Trek Rig. It shreds, seems very nimble, but not in a twitchy way like older hardtails. That being said, it climbs very well too. I am eager to get it onto some techy singletrack to see how much better it handles going up and down. Ill post some pics soon.


Sweet, congrats! My guess is you'll like the new geo and wheels/tires. Posts some pics too!


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I missed this thread.

I have posted snippets about this elsewhere but may as well include it here, given that this thread is on point.

I'm in the process of building up a 2020 Unit frame for my winter commuter. This will be my 12th Kona. I want to keep the part spec sensible, but decent enough to also ride on dirt in the warmer seasons.

Chromag Ranger stem
Chromag Fubar 40 mm rise bar
Chromag Dolomite seatpost
SLX 11 speed drivetrain [sorry purists - I have a 25 minute STEEP climb up an always ice filled route on my way home each day - there are enough disincentives for reaching for the bike in shitty weather conditions - I pay my dues commuting on my fixed gear the other 3 seasons]
SLX 2 pot brakes with 180 rotors
I have my unused wheelset from my Honzo - cheap 29er 30 mm WTBs
45North 2.25 Kahva studded tires
Specialized Power Comp saddle
Cane Creek 40 Headset

Should be good. My frame is here with an uncut fork, as well as most of the Shimano components. Just waiting for the Chromag stuff.

This will be a very nice winter commuter for me. A little extravagant but whatever. Through a cold dark and otherwise shitty winter, I will be on my commuter a minimum of 5 days a week. May as well make it a nice bike. Plus life is short. Lots of fallen angels in the mountain biking world the last year - some famous, some not so famous. Gotta live for the moment.

EDIT: OOPS. Just realized I'm in the SS Subforum, and I have committed blasphemy by gearing up the Unit. I shall show myself out...


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Well, still speculating I see. I got it from the horses mouth today. It fits a 2.6" tire and is designed with 8mm of clearance in all directions. Meaning a 2.8 might fit?


2.6" is 66.0mm
2.8" is 71.1mm
3.0" is 76.2mm

Sounds like with sliders back , most 3.0s would fit? It would reduce side clearance to ~3mm which ain't much if the 8mm number is right. The sliders should easily go back 10mm compared to where they have the bike set up with 2.6". The slot is ~30mm so even if it's a m10 bolt (no idea what it actually is) there should be >10mm to move back.










Going by this shot of the Big Honzo ST with the same kind of yoke and a 27.5x2.8" tire, the Unit should have lots of lateral clearance for big tires at the chainstay. https://www.konaworld.com/big_honzo_st.cfm


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

rruff said:


> Going by this shot of the Big Honzo ST with the same kind of yoke and a 27.5x2.8" tire, the Unit should have lots of lateral clearance for big tires at the chainstay. https://www.konaworld.com/big_honzo_st.cfm


The Big Honzo ST is a completely different bike. You cannot estimate tire clearance of one based on the other.


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

It's the same chainstay yoke style, BB width, dropout width, etc. Bet they're nearly identical... but it's possible they made the Unit with less side clearance. 

If you click on the link I put up, then hit the left photo scroll 3 times it takes you to the tire/chainstay shot. The thing that's different is that the Big Honzo has 27.5x2.8 tires and even though the chainstays are 5mm shorter than the Unit's, the tires are quite a bit smaller in diameter and farther from the BB. The Unit's tire is probably in that zone where the yoke tapers.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

I'd be interested in seeing if it would fit a 3.0 or the upcoming Rekon 2.8 tire.



DefenderOfRock said:


> Well, I picked up a 2020 Kona unit this Friday, and have gotten out for a few short rides. A very rad bike for sure. This bike checks all the boxes for me: 29" wheels, mid-fat tires, wide rims, STEEL frame, 3 bottle mounts, modern trail geometry, STEEL frame, and a rad black paint job. Geo is very nice, but experience is limited, my previous bike being a 2012 Trek Rig. It shreds, seems very nimble, but not in a twitchy way like older hardtails. That being said, it climbs very well too. I am eager to get it onto some techy singletrack to see how much better it handles going up and down. Ill post some pics soon.


Since you actually have one, any chance you could take chainstay clearance pictures for us with the stock rim/tire?


----------



## Crankmiester (Nov 9, 2010)

Here she is. I picked up a Large frame and put together a spare parts build. I took it for a chilly maiden voyage today. It is an awesome bike! It is super compliant with out feeling noodly. It is super low which makes for fun cornering but I hit my chainring going over a pretty low downed tree.

As far as fitting 2.6 tires goes, they will definitely fit in the rear but absolutely not slammed all the way forward. My 2.2 super worn WTB Bronson doesn't have much clearance when all the way forward. The fork is a non issue, it is absolutely cavernous! A 3.0 would fit no problem.


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

Crankmiester said:


> Here she is.


Nice bike... I'm liking these more all the time!

A 3.0 will fit on the front... but how about a 3.8? Any chance you could measure the space between the fork blades where the tire sits?


----------



## Crankmiester (Nov 9, 2010)

The fork legs have a 4" gap between them so a 3.8" will fit but with only a tenth of an inch of wiggle room on either side you will likely get rubbing.

The rear stays measure 3" wide as far back as they can go. So you could in theory fit a 2.8" tire on the back. All the way forward I feel the best you could do is a 2.4".


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

Crankmiester said:


> The fork legs have a 4" gap between them so a 3.8" will fit but with only a tenth of an inch of wiggle room on either side you will likely get rubbing.


On a 50mm rim the 3.8s seem to be only 3.5-3.6" so it's probably good.

On the rear it looks like the seattube would be the first thing to hit with a 29x3.0. Does that sound right to you? Do you know what the fore-aft range is on the sliders?


----------



## Crankmiester (Nov 9, 2010)

I do think the seat tube would be the first thing to contact the tire when sliding the drop outs forward. 

There is about 20mm of adjustment in the slider. That being said I think the 430mm chain stay length isn't taken at the forward most point, as my stays measure about 425mm all the way forward. With my 2.2 tire all the way forward there are is about 5mm of clearance at the seat tube, 10mm clearance at the lower yoke and 10mm at the upper yoke. 

All these measurements may be a little off as I am eyeballing with a cm tape measure.


----------



## Verskis (Dec 4, 2007)

I also have the 2020 Unit. I can confirm that the seat tube will limit, how far forward you can slide the dropouts with the stock tires.
I have the stock 2.6" Ranger tire, but changed the rear cog from stock 18t to 20t to make the gear ratio easier. The chain is still the stock length, so this reduced the chainstay length to about 431mm, which is close to, but not truly slammed in the dropouts, but the rear tire is only about 1mm from the seat tube. It is rideable this way, as the tire is not rubbing, but mud and small stones are rubbing the frame. Therefore I need to add a halflink to the chain to lengthen the chainstay back to close to original length. Adding one full link would be too much in my opinion, as I like compact rear end.

I must add that I do not have the stock chainring anymore, before anyone comments that I cannot use the halflink with narrow wide chainrings


----------



## mikael_on_wheels (Jun 10, 2019)

Any Unit X 2020 owners here?

The seatstay bridge looks drilled for proper full coverage fenders. *Is the chainstay bridge drilled too?*

I see the fork has both fender and rack mounts at the dropouts. In the rear I can only spot rack mounts some way up the seatstays. I don't know if the fender stays will be able to reach all the way there.

*Are there fender mounts in the rear too?*


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks at photos on Kona's site. There is a seatstay bridge bolt. There are mounts a couple inches up the seatstay. Don't see any on the dropout. 

The Unit and Unit X are identical frames... I think. At least where I live the dealer hasn't been able to get the X bike yet (he has a preorder from last summer), but will soon.


----------



## mikael_on_wheels (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks! Seems I overlooked a picture of the chainstay bridge mounting hole. Can be seen here:










Looks great! Did not find the picture of the seatstay bridge you mentioned though.


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

mikael_on_wheels said:


> Did not find the picture of the seatstay bridge you mentioned though.


Doh! I meant chainstay bridge, sorry.


----------



## patada (Jul 11, 2008)

I was intrested until the 80mm suspension fork. Where are you goin to find a 80mm 29 plus fork?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

patada said:


> I was intrested until the 80mm suspension fork. Where are you goin to find a 80mm 29 plus fork?


Manitou Magnum/Mattoc 100 29+ can be lowered to 80mm travel. That said it's still quite a bit longer axle to crown than the stock fork.


----------



## patada (Jul 11, 2008)

looks like a great bikepacking bike for the guy that has a bike for every situation, but not the do it all bike i was hoping for.


----------



## Crankmiester (Nov 9, 2010)

I think with a 100mm-120mm fork the geometry wouldn’t be too adversely affected. It would make it slacker but it would still climb in a controlled manner. It would actually be a fantastic do everything bike. I’m looking at it more and it is possible a 2.6 would fit with the stats slammed all the way forward. Making it an even more capable all rounder. I’ll get a 2.6 before too long and report back.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

patada said:


> looks like a great bikepacking bike for the guy that has a bike for every situation, but not the do it all bike i was hoping for.


I don't own this bike, but I'm curious what do you need it to do that it cannot? Are you looking for 29+?


----------



## patada (Jul 11, 2008)

Rod said:


> I don't own this bike, but I'm curious what do you need it to do that it cannot? Are you looking for 29+?


No I'm very 2.6 curious. I'd love to have this bike but I need a suspension fork at my age and it's A-C length fork at 470mm would seriously limit its availability to do so without effecting it's climbing abilities (I would think). The minuscule tire clearance is concerning as well


----------



## rruff (Nov 19, 2019)

patada said:


> No I'm very 2.6 curious. I'd love to have this bike but I need a suspension fork at my age and it's A-C length fork at 470mm would seriously limit its availability to do so without effecting it's climbing abilities (I would think). The minuscule tire clearance is concerning as well


Tire clearance is fine with 2.6. If you plan to ride in mud, then it might be good to slide the rear wheel back a little. Slap some frame tape on the back of the seat tube for piece of mind. You'll still have much shorter stays than a Jones and pretty much everybody who owns one says it climbs great, so...

A longer fork would reduce the head angle and raise the BB a bit. I don't think that is going to hurt the climbing, but not sure what you are thinking of. In addition to the Manitou mentioned below, the Yari 29+ comes in 100mm.

I'm old and if I got this bike I'd run it rigid. Not into flying down descents. Even if skills are great, things can go wrong and I don't bounce like I used to. A big front tire at 10psi definitely helps, and on that note I wouldn't want the full bike. I'd get the frame and build it up with wider rims and a 3.0 or 3.25 front and a 3.0 rear.

For something different, this thread might interest you:https://forums.mtbr.com/26-27-5-29-plus-bikes/stooge-mk4-so-weird-1125139.html


----------



## Clink (Oct 29, 2006)

Does anybody know the weight of a large frame?


----------



## badsneakers (Dec 12, 2015)

Does anyone know what the largest size chainring you can fit up front or if it’s possible to run as a 2X?


----------



## DavoMTB (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi there, 

How did your build turn out?

The reason I ask: I recently bought a 2020 Kona Unit Single speed and was thinking of adding the same SLX 1 x 11 drivetrain. 

Do you think the conversion would be relatively straightforward?

The stock rear wheel looks like it is all ready for a cassette, should just be a manner of throwing on a chain, rear mech, shifter and cabling.
I am noob to bike mechanics, but never afraid to try and learn.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

DavoMTB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How did your build turn out?
> 
> ...


Should be very simple to do with the right tools and park tools vids up on youtube.

You will need a cassette tool, some allen's, prefereably a torque wrench, and cable cutters. Can't think of anything else for a simply 1x installation. The cutters need to be able to handle the shifter housing as well, though.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

The 2020 Unit still has the SS only dropout right? Meaning you'll need to purchase the dropout with the derailleur hanger.


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

Anybody riding the latest gen Unit with a 120mm fork? Looking for an affordable SS able frame to build up. I’ve got a Rockshox RS1 (got it last summer for about 65% off -great fork if you can get it cheap & stomach the proprietary hub) I’d put on it with I30 rims of some sort with 29x2.6. I’ve heard the tire clearance is tight & BB drop/height is another thing to consider. I’d probably run XT cranks at 165mm if I went this route. (Cross posting to Kona forum too)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

redwarrior said:


> Anybody riding the latest gen Unit with a 120mm fork?


if you're buying a new Unit and you're concerned about the warranty, I'd ask Kona about using a longer fork. they might tell you that you'll void the warranty that way.

the Unit was designed with a 470mm A-C fork with a zero stack headset on the bottom. a new fork will increase that distance to at least 525mm, but you'll also need a external cup on the bottom, which will effectively make the fork longer and the stack another 10mm taller.

approximate changes calculated at https://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> if you're buying a new Unit and you're concerned about the warranty, I'd ask Kona about using a longer fork. they might tell you that you'll void the warranty that way.
> 
> the Unit was designed with a 470mm A-C fork with a zero stack headset on the bottom. a new fork will increase that distance to at least 525mm, but you'll also need a external cup on the bottom, which will effectively make the fork longer and the stack another 10mm taller.
> 
> ...


I'd be getting just the frameset & not too concerned about warranty. I had not considered the height of the an external headset cup -thanks for bringing that up. Just entered the numbers for a 100mm fork sagged 20% +10mm for the headset cup & came up with these numbers:


----------



## Flo Rida (Jul 5, 2008)

redwarrior said:


> I'd be getting just the frameset & not too concerned about warranty. I had not considered the height of the an external headset cup -thanks for bringing that up. Just entered the numbers for a 100mm fork sagged 20% +10mm for the headset cup & came up with these numbers:
> 
> View attachment 1367539


Seems like a 100mm fork would be the way to go in order to keep the stock feel. I have a 2021 Unit X on order and will prob want to try out a suspension fork at some point.

What 100mm fork would you all go with that won't be too noodly and can fit the 29x2.6?

Looks like the high end xc 100mm forks won't fit that rubber. Reba or Marzochi Z2 in 100mm seem to be decent options that won't break the bank. I can't find a2c measurements for the Z2 though. Any others worth considering?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Flo Rida said:


> Seems like a 100mm fork would be the way to go in order to keep the stock feel. I have a 2021 Unit X on order and will prob want to try out a suspension fork at some point.
> 
> What 100mm fork would you all go with that won't be too noodly and can fit the 29x2.6?
> 
> Looks like the high end xc 100mm forks won't fit that rubber. Reba or Marzochi Z2 in 100mm seem to be decent options that won't break the bank. I can't find a2c measurements for the Z2 though. Any others worth considering?


I'd be surprised if there are any modern forks, excluding purebred race XC forks and low end coil forks, that won't fit a 2.6" tire.

Manitou Mattoc Comp is excellent for the money, Z2, Reba, Fox 34, SR Suntour makes a couple of high end forks now too. Some seriously impressive forks in the $500-600 range lately.


----------



## Flo Rida (Jul 5, 2008)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I'd be surprised if there are any modern forks, excluding purebred race XC forks and low end coil forks, that won't fit a 2.6" tire.
> 
> Manitou Mattoc Comp is excellent for the money, Z2, Reba, Fox 34, SR Suntour makes a couple of high end forks now too. Some seriously impressive forks in the $500-600 range lately.


Thanks, didn't consider the Manitou. I have a Fox 34 on my Hei Hei and really like it, but I think its shortest travel is 120mm. Based on those geo charts, I wonder if going 120mm with a 40+ mm bump in a2c be too much for the Unit?


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Flo Rida said:


> Thanks, didn't consider the Manitou. I have a Fox 34 on my Hei Hei and really like it, but I think its shortest travel is 120mm. Based on those geo charts, I wonder if going 120mm with a 40+ mm bump in a2c be too much for the Unit?


Yes, you'll ruin the handling and feel of the bike if you go +40. +20 is OK for most bikes, but even then (and certainly with +30 or more) an angled headset is a good idea to bring the stock angles back closer to where they were originally intended to be. This helps retain STA and BB height for example.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Flo Rida said:


> I can't find a2c measurements for the Z2 though. Any others worth considering?


It's hard to find, but 100mm Z2 is 511mm axle to crown.


----------

